# Bowmore Darkest, Mac's Malts #1



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Since we lost them all in the crash, I am going to rerun my first 4 scotch reviews.

First up is Bowmore Darkest, which has no age statement, but is all whiskey in its mid teens, aged in sherry casks, and bottled at 43vol.

Bowmore is an Islay malt, in fact the village of Bowmore is considered the "capital" of Islay, and they have a stunning array of malts to choose from. I have only had a couple so far, but the Darkest bottling is my favorite so far.

The color of this whiskey is a deep tawny brown, looks almost as dark as a cigar wrapper in the bottle. The nose has the expected smokiness of an Islay malt, but also a floral note, heather perhaps? There is also a touch of sea air, like what one gets from Oban, which I suspect is due to, as the label states, all the whiskey in this malt coming from Vault 1, which is below sea level. The palate to me is very nutty, with a touch of maltiness and molasses, a full bodied scotch...The finish is surprisingly smooth, and leaves ya wanting more.

While not something you will likely find in your small corner liquor store, it can usually be special ordered, and I highly recommend this scotch, it is currently in my top 5, which is why I chose it for my first review.

And as a first review, this is prolly not the best I could do, but I hope to grow into the role as it were.

Slainte!

PaulMac


----------

